# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển kĩ sư cơ khí sang Nhật làm việc

## Đỗ Đức Hải

*TỔNG CÔNG TY LÂM NGHIỆP VIỆT NAM - VINAFOR* được thành lập năm 1995 theo quyết định số 667/TCLĐ ngày 04/10/1995 của Bộ Lâm nghiệp (cũ) nay là Bộ nông nghiệp & PTNT với quy mô hoạt động trên phạm vi toàn quốc. 
Năm 1997 *VINAFOR* đã được Chính phủ xếp hạng là Doanh nghiệp nhà nước hạng đặc biệt. Kể từ khi thành lập đến nay, *VINAFOR* đã đạt được sự tăng trưởng vững chắc qua từng năm.


Hiện nay bên công ty đang phát triển liên kết với các doanh nghiệp, xí nghiệp nước ngoài đặc biệt với *Nhật Bản* trong hợp tác nguồn nhân lực quốc tế.Căn cứ trên các hợp đồng của *VINAFOR* và đối tác *Nhật Bản*. Tổng Công ty thông báo phái cử kĩ sư đi làm việc tại *Nhật Bản* cụ thể như sau:
​

+Thông báo tuyển liên tục các kĩ sư có bằng đại học hoặc cao đẳng có kinh nghiệm làm việc.
+Các kĩ sư từng có kinh nghiệm làm một trong các việc sau việc thiết kế khuôn, sử dụng máy CNC, NC, Phay , Tiện, Bào , Khoan hướng tâm, Hàn,......
+Thi tuyển không cần tiếng, khi trúng tuyển sẽ được đào tạo miễn phí tiếng trước khi bay( để các kĩ sư có thể tự sinh hoạt cá nhân khi bên Nhật).

Chi tiết thông tin công việc bạn click vào đây.
Vậy bạn hoặc người thân quen ai đạt đủ yêu cầu trên hãy thử sức. Một cơ hội cho các kĩ sư với mức thu nhập cao . Xứng đáng với tầm bằng, kinh nghiệm làm việc của bạn.



*Thông tin liên hệ:*
*TỔNG CÔNG TY LÂM NGHIỆP VINAFOR VIỆT NAM

TRUNG TÂM NHẬT NGỮ HANOILINK​


Địa chỉ: Trung tâm dạy nghề Huyện Thanh Trì, xã Liên Ninh, huyện Thanh Trì,Hà Nội.

Mr Hải: 0977258192
Skype: hai.xkld.vinafor​

Facebook: facebook.com/926036100814675
Websize: xuatkhaulaodong.info.vn
Mail: hai.xkld.vinafor @ gmail . com ​*

----------


## biết tuốt

không thấy tuyển thợ sửa ống nước nhỉ  :Wink:

----------


## hoctap256

em không  bằng cấp .......... tủi phận hazz  :Frown: (

----------


## dammekythuat

Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh, DAT cần tuyển Nhân Viên Kỹ Thuật với số lượng: 3 người, Địa điểm làm việc: TP HCM
Số lượng: 3 người                                                                       Cấp bậc: Nhân viên
Địa điểm làm việc: TP HCM
Mức lương: 4.0 ~ 6.0 triệu

Mô tả công việc :
Triển khai thực hiện hệ thống điều khiển theo từng dự án.
Thi công đấu nối tủ điện.
Bảo hành bảo trì thiết bị.
Thời gian làm việc: giờ hành chính.
Yêu cầu:
Tốt nghiệp Trung cấp nghề/Cao đẳng chuyên ngành: Cơ điện tử, điện công nghiệp hoặc các ngành kỹ thuật điện.
Nhân viên là Nam, tuổi từ 20 – 27.
Đọc tốt bảng vẽ kỹ thuật, tài liệu tiếng Anh, hiểu biết thiết bị điện công nghiệp.
Khéo tay, cẩn thận, biết thao tác và sử dụng tốt các dụng cụ kỹ thuật điện.
Có khả năng làm việc độc lập, làm việc theo nhóm, tính đồng đội.
Tuân thủ kỹ luật lao động, có trách nhiệm công việc.
Trung thực, nhiệt tình, ham học hỏi, cầu tiến.
Quyền lợi:
Các chế độ đãi ngộ theo qui định của công ty (chế độ nghỉ mát hàng năm, team building, lương tháng 13, thưởng tết dương lịch, thưởng cuối năm…)
Được hưởng chế độ bảo hiểm theo đúng luật lao động Việt Nam: BHYT, BHXH, BHTN.
Tham gia các hoạt động văn hóa, thể thao của công ty.
Được tham gia các khoá đào tạo hỗ trợ cho công việc.
Được làm việc trong môi trường chuyên nghiệp, năng động, cơ hội tốt để tạo nên thu nhập cao, phát triển nghề nghiệp.
Hồ sơ ứng tuyển gồm:
Bản giới thiệu kinh  nghiệm quá trình làm việc hoặc Sơ yếu lý lịch, bằng cấp, chứng chỉ các lọai.
Bảng điểm học tập , chứng nhận kinh nghiệm đơn vị cũ (nếu có), hình 3x4
Hồ sơ ghi rõ vị trí dự tuyển.
Công ty sẽ mời phỏng vấn nếu hồ sơ phù hợp.
Hồ sơ gửi về email: recruitment @ dattech.com.vn
Người liên hệ: Ms Vi
Điện thoại: 08 37 157 567 Ext: 28

----------


## tuyenapeccard

Tuyển dụng 10 nam nghề hàn
---------------------------------
1. NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC
- Địa điểm công ty: Aichi
- Công việc cụ thể: Cần tuyển 10 nam nghề hàn.
- Thời gian làm việc:3 Năm 

2. ĐIỀU KIỆN TUYỂN DỤNG
- Tuổi: 25 – 35.
- Cân nặng: 55kg trở lên.
- Chiều cao: 165cm trở lên.
- Học vấn: Cấp 3

3. LƯƠNG VÀ CÁC CHẾ ĐỘ PHÚC LỢI
- Lương cơ bản : 200,000 yên/ tháng.
- Trợ cấp : Có

4. CHƯƠNG TRÌNH ĐÀO TẠO TẠI TRUNG TÂM ĐÀO TẠO NGUỒN
Lao động tham gia chương trình thực tập sinh kỹ năng Nhật Bản được đào tạo bài bản về:
- Tiếng Nhật giao tiếp cơ bản.
- Kỹ năng phỏng vấn và thi tuyển các đơn hàng do các đối tác Nhật Bản tổ chức
- Bồi dưỡng tay nghề cho các đơn hàng đặc thù đòi hỏi thi kỹ năng tay nghề.
- Rèn luyện tác phong sinh hoạt, học tập và làm việc phù hợp với phong cách Nhật Bản.

5. THÔNG TIN THI TUYỂN:
-    Hình thức thi tuyển: Thi tay nghề, phỏng vấn trực tiếp, thi thể lực.
-    Ngày dự kiến phỏng vấn: 17/10/2016
-    Dự kiến nhập cảnh: 01/02/2017
-    Dự kiến gửi CV: 10/10/2016

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

BKMech cần tuyển 02 vị trí kỹ sư kinh doanh sản phẩm và dịch vụ CNC. Ứng viên quan tâm vui lòng tham khảo thông tin dưới đây và liên hệ với chúng tôi để được sắp xếp lịch phỏng vấn sớm nhất.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Zw9...eYwIAvK6k/edit

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4bwbRUay0

----------


## pokeking

Công ty Willtec Japan kết hợp với công ty con thuộc tập đoàn Willtec là WAT Consulting thành lập một nhóm Achieve Team gồm 20 kỹ sư chuyên ngành cơ khí của Việt Nam sang Nhật Bản làm việc trong lĩnh vực thiết kế phụ tùng, linh kiện ô rô.

Lộ trình sau khi trúng tuyển như sau:

1. Đối với các bạn tại Việt Nam, trong thời gian xin tư cách lưu trú và Visa lao động (khoảng 1,5 đến 2 tháng): Đào tạo tiếng Nhật bổ sung (miễn phí) với đội ngũ giáo viên người Việt và người Nhật có chuyên môn và kinh nghiệm tại Văn phòng Willtec tại Hà Nội.

2. Sau khi sang Nhật: Đào tạo theo nhóm về kỹ thuật, tiếng Nhật chuyên ngành, cọ sát thực tế cùng kỹ sư thiết kế người Nhật của công ty.

3. Phái cử kỹ sư sau đào tạo làm việc tại các dự án mà công ty đang triển khai về thiết kế phụ tùng, linh kiện ô tô như Toyota, Honda, Mazda..

Yêu cầu:

– Tốt nghiệp đại học chuyên ngành cơ khí tại Nhật Bản hoặc Việt Nam.

– Thiết kế cơ khí sử dụng AutoCAD, Catia, Solidwork, NX.

– Trình độ tiếng Nhật: tương đương N3 trở lên, có thể sử dụng trong công việc.

– Ưu tiên ứng viên có kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực thiết kế cơ khí

– Ưu tiên ứng viên có thể đọc chỉ thị bản vẽ, manual bằng tiếng Anh.

Chế độ đãi ngộ:

– Hình thức tuyển dụng: Nhân viên chính thức.

– Mức lương: Từ 20.5 man trở lên tùy năng lực và kinh nghiệm thực tế.

– Thưởng và tăng lương: 1 lần/năm vào tháng 4

– Tham gia tất cả chế độ bảo hiểm, thuế… giống như nhân viên người Nhật trong công ty.

★ Ưu tiên các ứng viên đang học tập và làm việc tại Nhật Bản.

★ Phỏng vấn sơ loại liên tục tại Hà Nội và Tokyo

★ Tuyển dụng hoàn toàn miễn phí, công ty sẽ chi trả toàn bộ các chi phí phát sinh nếu có.

Apply công việc bằng cách gửi CV apply qua Facebook: WILLWORKS - Việc làm kỹ sư tại Nhật Bản
Địa chỉ: Tầng12A, tòa nhà CDC Building, 25 Lê Đại Hành, quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội

Địa điểm việc làm nhật bản: Tokyo

Hạn nộp hồ sơ: July 31, 2017

WILLWORKS - Việc làm kỹ sư tại Nhật Bản

----------

